# Promote as DC (Windows Server 2008 ) in Existing Forest WinServer 2003



## methoxcy (Jul 26, 2012)

Hello

I need some help regarding my server. I had installed windows server R2 standard as my backup domain controller in our existing forest windows server 2003 and I've had decided to promote my Winserver 2008 as my Primary Domain controller i just dont know how to promote it , i need your assistance .thanks and god bless.


----------



## peterh40 (Apr 15, 2007)

1. Run Server Manager (see icon next to start menu)
2. In Roles, enable and install the Directory Services role
3. Then run dcpromo.exe tool to promote the 2008 server to a DC, it will also auto install DNS and Global Catalog as part of the wizard.


----------



## srhoades (May 15, 2003)

You will need to adprep the domain first

http://www.petri.co.il/windows-server-2008-adprep.htm


----------

